# 70 455 stock pics



## ml3126 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi. I am looking for stock pics for a 1970 gto 455. I recentley bought one with mods and I am trying to make the engine look as stock as possible. thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Go here:
Pontiac GTO - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site

Bear


----------



## ml3126 (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks. that site helped!


----------

